# BEG - Bluenergy Group



## Dar_g (6 November 2006)

Hello fellow investors ,
I noticed NLB - NULLARBOR HOLDINGS didn't have its own thread. 

I wish to ask other investors which hold this stock, on their opinions on where this stock is heading after a 300% run and now correcting itself?????


----------



## 4042715 (30 November 2006)

*Re: NLB - Nullabor Holdings*

I think its past correction but who am i to say, 
you need somebody like tech/a to give you a long term graph analsis, but even after these last ann the sales aren't moving
A very weird stock but i have been keeping my eye on it since the rise


----------



## System (24 February 2014)

On February 24th, 2014, Carbon Polymers Limited (CBP) changed its name and ASX code to Bluenergy Group Limited (BEG).


----------

